# One Luthiers Workshop



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Greco/Dave from Kitchener asked if I would post some pics of my shop, so here they are. It was good timing as I had just finished the resonator build and did my usual much needed post build cleanup. LOL.
The shop is 26' x 10.5', 273sq '. The lighting is all led. There are pics from each end, also showing the dust collection and power tools. Also, one with a guitar (for sale) in my Troji guitar vice utilizing the large end vice on my Veritas work bench. Also one of the drop in place router table that stores under the bench when not needed. Same as the troji. The pic of the outdoors is the view from the sliding door. The far horizon is 27km away, a huge bonus, not feeling like you are working in a cave. LOL. When I moved here 15 mos ago I had to downsize my table saw and thickness planer and sander. probable should have done that with my jointer as well. I had a Craftex dual drum sander that I donated to The Canadian Canoe Museum where I volunteer building skin on frame boats. I still get to use it to thickness tops backs and sides and will get a charitable donation slip as well. Win Win. LOL


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Also a pic of a small finishing room and guitar forms and bending forms


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you very, very much for taking the time to create this thread and include so many pics and a detailed explanation. 

I always enjoy seeing workshops of virtually any sort as they are typically the unseen and unsung part of the product/service. In the past, I spent hours reading "Fine Woodworking" articles about workshop layouts and various associated ideas (work flow, storage, jig/fixtures, etc). At that time, I had a small woodworking shop and business.

You must be as proud of that shop as you are of the guitars you build.

Thanks again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Thanks thanks Dave. I must admit that I love the shop. I have had bigger shops in my time, but this one suits me to a tee now that I'm just building guitars. As a matter of fact, the town home/condo I'm in (shop downstairs) is all I could want. 
Russ


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

greco said:


> I always enjoy seeing workshops of virtually any sort as they are typically the unseen and unsung part of the product/service. In the past, I spent hours reading "Fine Woodworking" articles about workshop layouts and various associated ideas (work flow, storage, jig/fixtures, etc). At that time, I had a small woodworking shop and business.
> 
> Dave



Dave you are welcome to come out and see mine in person some day....
It’s not as tidy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Dave you are welcome to come out and see mine in person some day....
> It’s not as tidy


Thank you very much! 

Is there typically any specific day of the week and time that is most convenient? 

PS Please don't tidy up and/or clean just because of my visit...LOL


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Very cool. Love to see/meet people with the skill to build a guitar. Are there guitar pics online? do you have web site of your wares?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice shop!


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

greco said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Is there typically any specific day of the week and time that is most convenient?
> 
> PS Please don't tidy up and/or clean just because of my visit...LOL



Let’s aim for sometime in September; I’ll have things going again by then. In the meantime, gearing up for a long canoe trip - the shop is currently full of another type of gear.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Let’s aim for sometime in September; I’ll have things going again by then. In the meantime, gearing up for a long canoe trip - the shop is currently full of another type of gear.....


OK... Thanks. 
Should I PM you in September?

Enjoy your canoe trip!


----------

